# better log loading



## abs111999 (Sep 8, 2020)

I went to cutting my yearly firewood in 7 ft long this year to speed things up. I am fantasizing about some kind of home made loading assist device to get the logs
100 lbs, from the back of the tailgate and into the bed.Some kind of assist jig made of mostly wood. I have no idea what it will look like.Might be a sort of ramp that took advantage of leverage and sliding ability.
Anyone build something like this...?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 9, 2020)

100lbs? Bring a buddy and load by hand.


----------

